# Hump Day Offshore - 2/7/2019



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Headed offshore Tuesday evening out of OB. The seas were 1-2’ with a SSE wind pretty much in line with the NOAA report. As we departed, we heard a weather alert from the USCG about thick fog up to 50 NM out. Well, I’d say it was closer to 60 NM and it was pretty thick. It was a slower ride than anticipated with full radar and and extra set of eyes over the bow. Arrived at our first stop at the Marlin rig to clearing skies and strong wind and current conditions. Our goal was to basically find the BFT as several on board enjoyed making dip. We jigged for about an hour with little to show for it. We moved further South to the drillship Ocean Blackhawk with better results. We stayed there until the BFT bite slowed and decided to move further South to the West Neptune. We hit the mother load of BFT and put 55 in the boat. Everything was deep (180-260’) so jigs were the only way to go. We managed one schoolie (72lb) YFT on a jig. We tried free lining chunks, weighted Lines, deep trolling with downriggers, but no takers. We could see the YFT but they weren’t coming up and weren’t interested in anything we put in front of them. We hoped things would change at sunrise, but just the opposite, everything disappeared. On the way back to OB we hit several spots at The Steps (about 600’) and finished filling the box with Snowy/Yellow edge grouper, blue & golden tile and our fill of porgies. The water was clear everywhere we fished with temp range from 67-69 deg. The bait of choice was definitely squid as nothing touched our Boston Mackeral. In hindsight I noted that the altimetry was the best I’ve seen in a long time and coupled with a new moon may have been the edge we needed for a great first offshore trip of the year. Tight Lines. :thumbup:


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

​great report- thank you and congrats!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!! Got a box of eats at least!


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been in the area near the Appomattox for almost the last month. Seen a few days of lots of blackkfin, some really nice mahi, and some sharks. If you fell off the ship today, you would die from Portuguese manowar. They are everywhere, wouldn't want to troll. I don't remember the last time I saw any yellowfin. Hopefully, things pick up soon.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you for the input- always helpful to have that from someone that is out there.


----------



## trarmer007 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for posting your report. For those of us that really only get a shot or two out there, it helps with the timing.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the report Michael. Nice haul Captain!
Those YFT can be stubborn.


----------



## fisherhunter (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice haul !


----------

